# Fisch entschuppen



## psko (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

wann entschuppt man fürs Kochen einen Fisch und wann nicht?
Welchen Grund gibt es zum entschuppen von Fisch?

Ok. Wenn ich die Haut mitessen möchte, dann muss ich den Fisch entschuppen, aber wie sieht es aus, wenn ich nur das Fleisch essen möchte und nicht die Haut?

Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## antonio (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fisch entschuppen*

wenn du einen fisch blau machen willst dann muß die schleimhaut und schuppen dranbleiben.
brat mal nen fisch ohne ihn zu entschuppen und zu entschleimen auch wenn du die haut nicht mit essen willst.
danach weißt du warum viele sagen fisch stinkt.
fisch stinkt nicht wenn er richtig gesäubert und zubereitet wird.

gruß antonio


----------



## antonio (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fisch entschuppen*

@ paule
zur forelle ja hab ich und anders kommt sie auch nicht auf den teller

zur plötze eß ich nicht frag jetzt nicht warum ich mags einfach nicht

zum braten mit schuppen kann ich nur sagen "guten appetit"
weil du den schleim dann auch mitbrätst
und hast du schon mal geguckt was in dem schleim alles so drin ist. aber jeder wie er es mag.

gruß antonio


----------



## ravin (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fisch entschuppen*

@psko: wenn Du Fische kochen möchtest, dann bestimmt, um einen Fischfond als Grundlage für Suppen und Soßen herzustellen. Dann kochst Du die Fische aus, ihr Aroma geht vollständig an den Fondm, dazu kannst Du ungeschuppte kleinere Weißfische nehmen. Wasch sie aber echt gründlich ab. Danach wird der Fond ja eh durch ein Sieb gepresst. Die Schuppen sollten dann im Sieb bleiben. 
Möchtest Du dagegen das Fleisch des Fisches verwenden, dann koch ihn bitte nicht, gib ihn in Wasser, welches Du kurz nach dem Kochen vom Herd nimmst, lass ihn dann garziehen. Das dauert (je nach Größe ) zwischen 5 -10 Minuten. Bei so bereiteten Fisch finde ich die Haut brr.. nicht zum Essen geignet. Ich ziehe sie dann vor dem Garen ab. In seltenen Fällen auch danach, aber das ist eigentlich dann zu aufwendig Mfg ravin#h


----------



## schrauber78 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fisch entschuppen*

schuppen ja: wenn der fisch komplett zubereitet wird und wennn die filets mit haut verwandt werden

schuppen nein: "schuppenlose" fische s.h. forelle und wenn die filets auch von der haut getrennt werden.

@ravin wenn du ne Bouillabaise machst musst d den fisch trotzdem schuppen UND der fisch kocht direkt in der suppe mit.

p.s. der beste fischschupper: ein stock mit 2-3 kronkorken dran.


----------



## Gold-Brasse (28. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch entschuppen*



psko schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wann entschuppt man fürs Kochen einen Fisch und wann nicht?
> Welchen Grund gibt es zum entschuppen von Fisch?
> ...


Also antonio hat ja fast alles gesagt. Wenn du die Haut mit isst, musst du schuppen. Wenn du nur filetierst kannst du es lassen. Ein guter Fischschupper ist aber etwas wert - habe schon einige probiert. Petri!


----------

